# BCAA Crap Brand?



## GetSwullll (Feb 5, 2016)

ANSI-Pro Series -  BCAA 2200

(Free Form)
Serving Size-4 Capsules
L-Leucine - 1760mg
Isoleucine - 200mg
Valine - 220mg

Most powders I've taken push about 5g per scoop. I was given two bottles of this stuff, (400 Capsules each) thinking it was cool bc it was free...but i'd have to take like 16 caps pre-gym, and 16-post just to attempt to get 16g. Should i just trash this stuff?


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 5, 2016)

That is alot of caps to be taking...but hell, I'd just use em till they're gone if it were me
.


----------



## monstar845935 (Feb 5, 2016)

chrisr116 said:


> That is alot of caps to be taking...but hell, I'd just use em till they're gone if it were me
> .



Same. They might not be the best or the most convenient but there's no sense inwasting them


----------



## GetSwullll (Feb 5, 2016)

Thanks for input, and yeah I agree. 

*Kicker, they expiration date is 09/2015 lol...just saw this. They're unopened, so not sure if bad already, or good to scarp down over next month.


----------



## 101st Ranger (Feb 5, 2016)

If you can open the caps and hey are powder, dump them into a shake.


----------



## monstar845935 (Feb 5, 2016)

101st Ranger said:


> If you can open the caps and hey are powder, dump them into a shake.



Good idea ranger


----------



## MattG (Feb 5, 2016)

Emptying them all out into an old creatine or bcaa container would be the way to go if you could figure out how to measure it...if it were me, I'd probably just take 6 caps every 4-6 hours...when I wake up, few hrs later, lunch, dinner, before bed...


----------



## Sully (Feb 5, 2016)

ANSI isn't a bad brand by any means. They put out a few really solid products. BCAA's in capsule form suck as a general rule, regardless of brand. The serving size always requires a huge number of capsules. 

As far as expiration date goes, just ignore it. Expiration dates are required by FDA, but there is no scientific or even anecdotal evidence to show that a product becomes ineffective or dangerous after a certain amount of time. For supplements, 3 years from date of manufacture is the standard expiration date. For the most part, expiration dates are just arbitrary and have no real value, for either supplements or real food. The only expiration dates I would be concerned with are for prescriptions.


----------



## GetSwullll (Feb 10, 2016)

Alright, well thanks to all for advice. I guess I'm going to stomach it, and just take the capsules by mouth. Breaking up and pouring into a shake just takes forever, ends up being 20 pills I'm trying to empty out and not waste powder out of.

10g-pre workout and another 10g post is usually routine. I'll take maybe another 6-8g upon waking up until I use these things up.


----------



## Breeds (Jul 13, 2016)

try the BCAA peptides, I love them and your body can absorb more.


----------



## ASHOP (Jul 14, 2016)

GetSwullll said:


> Thanks for input, and yeah I agree.
> 
> *Kicker, they expiration date is 09/2015 lol...just saw this. They're unopened, so not sure if bad already, or good to scarp down over next month.



Might as well try them,,,nothing too lose.


----------

